# Floops Stitch Markers - anyone try them???



## Chadlington (Jul 20, 2015)

I HATE those plastic & metal stitch markers when I knit. I've tried making my own with yarn & they just get lost in the shuffle. Pony tail bands are not small enough for smaller size needles & small rubber bands don't move smoothly. I have just seen advertised the Floops stitch markers (they have a website) and they look like the perfect solution. I was just wondering if anyone has tried them yet? Thank you, KP'ers for all your wonderful comments and advice !


----------



## Island Girl (Aug 9, 2012)

These look pretty interesting. I would be also be interested to know if anyone has tried them.
http://www.floopsstitchmarkers.com/


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Interesting... the prices vary widely. I use others that are soft and locking. Varied colors that help me determine repeats versus pattern switches, etc.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

I use split rings, which I find in the jewelry findings in craft stores. They work great, and they're cheap.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I use split rings, which I find in the jewelry findings in craft stores. They work great, and they're cheap.


I'm with you.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

Split rings are a good idea..and can come in lots of different colors. VERY cheap if you have a michaels, joanne or hobby lobby coupon


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I just checked out the Floops stitch markers and decided to try them. I just ordered two different sizes. I will let you all know when they arrive how I like them. Thanks for the idea!!! Happy Knitting/crocheting all!!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Interesting. Thanks for posting. To me they look like very small pony tail holders. I usually use yarns scraps because of having the colors I want. Green for go at the start, red for stop, purple for Yo, yellow K2tog etc.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Looking very close at the pics, I think they could be easily made. Ponytail elastic bands in colors and the right kind of bead, clamshell bead I think. Maybe a crimp bead on the inside of the round bead.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

Squiter60 said:


> I'm with you.


I tried those too but didn't like the scratchy sound they made when moving across the needle tips, afraid they might scratch the smooth finish on metal and bamboo Needles.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

they look too thick to me. May cause loose stitches each side of them.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I use jump rings with 6/0 or 8/0 beads threaded on them to aid in them slipping. I can pick the color beads I wan to use for marking different things.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I'm not too impressed with them. Would be my last pick for stitch markers.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I mostly use these coilless safety pins. They fit most needles, can be open or closed, are really skinny (no distortion of stitches), work as safety pins as well, and if I remember, a bunch of them were not all that much money. (The Floops are cute, though.)


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

I like the clover soft rings and I think they are the best because they never catch...I am a slow knitter, maybe not so good for you speedsters


----------



## crochetthreads (Apr 5, 2013)

Chadlington said:


> I HATE those plastic & metal stitch markers when I knit. I've tried making my own with yarn & they just get lost in the shuffle. Pony tail bands are not small enough for smaller size needles & small rubber bands don't move smoothly. I have just seen advertised the Floops stitch markers (they have a website) and they look like the perfect solution. I was just wondering if anyone has tried them yet? Thank you, KP'ers for all your wonderful comments and advice !


Hi there, I have several sizes of the floops and they have turned out to be my favorite more versatile stitch markers that I own, also the different colors are easily seen in your work. No noise, scratching, etc. very nice to work with. I used to find them on eBay but now mostly find them on Etsy.





 Here is a video of them


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

My first thought was those are pony tail holders . I think a person could make those too.



krestiekrew said:


> Looking very close at the pics, I think they could be easily made. Ponytail elastic bands in colors and the right kind of bead, clamshell bead I think. Maybe a crimp bead on the inside of the round bead.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I mostly use these coilless safety pins. They fit most needles, can be open or closed, are really skinny (no distortion of stitches), work as safety pins as well, and if I remember, a bunch of them were not all that much money. (The Floops are cute, though.)


I like those, too, for fine yarn projects, and the plastic safety pin type for heavier yarn projects. I can use them for knit or crochet projects, because they open. You can get a whole bunch of either type pretty cheaply on Amazon or eBay. I'm afraid those Floops would wind up inside one of my cats.


----------



## PammySue (Jan 17, 2016)

Aunt Nay said:


> I use jump rings with 6/0 or 8/0 beads threaded on them to aid in them slipping. I can pick the color beads I wan to use for marking different things.


I use the same things, jump rings and beads. I use super glue and put a small dab of glue where the split is on the ring and then put my bead there. When I'm knitting I can't even feel these markers like I can both the hard and soft plastic markers. I love my home made stitch markers.

:sm01:


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

jvallas said:


> I mostly use these coilless safety pins. They fit most needles, can be open or closed, are really skinny (no distortion of stitches), work as safety pins as well, and if I remember, a bunch of them were not all that much money. (The Floops are cute, though.)


I use these funny looking safety pins too. They are great for knitting and crochet. They don't cause loose spots where they are used and they do come in handy when you actually need a safety pin. You could paint them different colors or add different colored beads if you want to mark certain parts of your knitting. I put them in a tiny jewelry type zip lock bag so they take up hardly any space in my tool bag.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

jvallas said:


> I mostly use these coilless safety pins. They fit most needles, can be open or closed, are really skinny (no distortion of stitches), work as safety pins as well, and if I remember, a bunch of them were not all that much money. (The Floops are cute, though.)


Me too.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

There is a member of KP who makes and sells stitch markers. I have a set and I like them.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> There is a member of KP who makes and sells stitch markers. I have a set and I like them.


Jillyrich. They're beautiful bling!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I have markers from her also, top quality and beautiful.



jvallas said:


> Jillyrich. They're beautiful bling!


----------



## calmeroth (Jul 12, 2011)

I have to chime in here with my narrow slices of plastic drinking straws. Colorful. Thin. Free. My favorites.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

They look interesting but I use the rubber stitch markers that they sell on etsy...much cheaper


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

i think i have ALL the stitch markers available....when one works others may not....the springless safety pin reminds me of the REAL old fashion shower curtain rings...the only ones i didn't like were the ones made from yarns(just me)....i say use whateaver works for you...BUT i do use the ones that look like safety pins the most...wish they made them in more colors tho.....the Floopy ones they made them back in the 80's???? for pony tails...my 2 DD's had them... worked better for their fine hair and didn't snag...the one thing i am looking for are the old tiny ACTUAL rubber bands where you could only get about 2 twists to them...perfect for waist bands for Barbie...now that's all they have are the hard plastic ones that don't stretch..i think they sliced up drinking straws to 1/16" or smaller...


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have mentioned before on here ..just use the little colorful paper clips that are about 1 inch. I have never had one come off and they are CHEAP! Ha..my middle name! In kids area, school. etc.


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

Albie, have you tried a real office supply store. I was looking for some large elastics and they seemed to have a lot of boxes of different sizes. I had no luck finding them at any of the big stores - Walmart, Staples - but we still have a few actual office supply stores. Hope you find them.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I mostly use a straw to make my own. One straw yields so many and I can make them as thick or as thin as I like. I love the colors of Floops, but I know I won't buy them as I just bought 100 straws for 99 cents.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

I like jump rings as well. With a bead attached, they are easier to find when I drop it.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I use split rings, which I find in the jewelry findings in craft stores. They work great, and they're cheap.


Do you mean jump rings?


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> they look too thick to me. May cause loose stitches each side of them.


That was my first thought when looking at them.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

jinx said:


> Interesting. Thanks for posting. To me they look like very small pony tail holders. I usually use yarns scraps because of having the colors I want. Green for go at the start, red for stop, purple for Yo, yellow K2tog etc.


That's what they look like to me...the elastic pony tail holders. I've seen them at the Dollar Tree. I make jewelry & they would be very easy to make. Just cut the elastic band to the size you want, then use a 'Crimp Cover' to cover & completely enclose the cut ends. Crimp Covers are found in the jewelry aisle at Jo-Ann's or Michael's in the 'Findings' section. IMO, though, they look way too thick for me to use as stitch markers, not to mention a bit pricey. Anyway, I rarely use markers because it's so much easier to read my stitches/knitting. Markers just get in my way & pop off or wander where they don't belong; so for me, they're more of a nuisance.

http://www.joann.com/4mm-silver-plated-crimp-bead-covers--64pcs-pkg/9721093.html#q=crimp%2Bcovers&start=8


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

I use jump rings that look like mini key rings(double ring) and put a length of crochet cotton on them with a lark's head knot(the knot you make when rug making!),the cotton catches itself into the rows below,so if you drop the ring it just dangles there,no searching for it.Lindseymary


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

i saw a posting where someone cut a drinking straw in small rounds and used that as stitch markers. use large straws for larger rings. cheap so you won't go crazy if you lose one.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

I would try those! Especially with all the bright colors.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Chadlington said:


> I HATE those plastic & metal stitch markers when I knit. I've tried making my own with yarn & they just get lost in the shuffle. Pony tail bands are not small enough for smaller size needles & small rubber bands don't move smoothly. I have just seen advertised the Floops stitch markers (they have a website) and they look like the perfect solution. I was just wondering if anyone has tried them yet? Thank you, KP'ers for all your wonderful comments and advice !


I've seen those in our local dollar store ( the dollar tree) Sold in a set of 10/12. They are pigtail holders.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I use split rings, which I find in the jewelry findings in craft stores. They work great, and they're cheap.


Me too. ????. 
Marge


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Too thick for me. I use the small rubber band circles that the kids are using to make those rubber band bracelets you can buy a pack of hundreds at Michaels, joanns, hobby lobby for less than $5.00 I always use a coupon these work great for me and they come in muli colors packs so I can use different colors for my board and lace repeats


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I use split rings, which I find in the jewelry findings in craft stores. They work great, and they're cheap.


Ditto


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I also use the clover soft rings and like them very much except they have a nasty habit of disappearing around the house. I knit fairly quickly and don't have problems with them.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

split rings or safety pin style work great when using lifelines.


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

somnus said:


> I like the clover soft rings and I think they are the best because they never catch...I am a slow knitter, maybe not so good for you speedsters


I use these to ,the best in my opinion.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

somnus said:


> I like the clover soft rings and I think they are the best because they never catch...I am a slow knitter, maybe not so good for you speedsters


Same here


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

I use the soft purple and green Clover ones. They are also easy to spot when you drop them.


----------



## brendakbb (Jan 27, 2011)

I've seen them onEtsy, but never paid any attention to them.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

toast said:


> Albie, have you tried a real office supply store. I was looking for some large elastics and they seemed to have a lot of boxes of different sizes. I had no luck finding them at any of the big stores - Walmart, Staples - but we still have a few actual office supply stores. Hope you find them.


we have only 1 office supply store left and it is in my own back yard...Staples...will go look the next time i am in Walmart..almost next door...never thought of looking for the much smaller ones there...go there sometimes for my ink cartridges for my printer when Walmart doesn't have the right #...


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

I agree. They look too thick for sock weight knitting. I prefer something thin.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Plumbers O rings are great. Come in various sizes.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

YES! I received some as gifts and love using them. I especially like the teeny ones.
Elle


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Chadlington said:


> I HATE those plastic & metal stitch markers when I knit. I've tried making my own with yarn & they just get lost in the shuffle. Pony tail bands are not small enough for smaller size needles & small rubber bands don't move smoothly. I have just seen advertised the Floops stitch markers (they have a website) and they look like the perfect solution. I was just wondering if anyone has tried them yet? Thank you, KP'ers for all your wonderful comments and advice !


The look to be a lot like the more expensive pony tail holders. Personally I often just use a long (8 to 10" ) piece of scrap yarn (same weight as working yarn)... and just start by laying it over between stitches... then as I knit rows/rounds bring the long end from front to back over the bar between stitches... it just "lays" there in place, never slipping under or over YOs, and can be pulled up (over many rows) and/or out easily when no longer needed.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

I use the clover soft rings mostly. The Plumbers 'O' rings sound like something I would try - thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I use split rings, which I find in the jewelry findings in craft stores. They work great, and they're cheap.


I do as well. They are cheap, come in different sizes and you can afford to lose one now and then.


----------



## Langtonian (Sep 28, 2012)

I think this is a problem we have all shared. My solution costs Nothing.
That bra that you have been going to throw out has several "stitch markers.
They are thin so do not cause a gap in your work.
Just follow the straps and you will find round flat rings and square ones
Which work just as well. 
I'm glad this topic came up so that I could get this off my chest --- in A manner
Of speaking!!,,,


----------



## fshinbaum (Mar 13, 2015)

jinx said:


> Interesting. Thanks for posting. To me they look like very small pony tail holders. I usually use yarns scraps because of having the colors I want. Green for go at the start, red for stop, purple for Yo, yellow K2tog etc.


What a great idea for color-coding your markers!


----------



## Grandma of Five (Mar 5, 2017)

I purchased some stitch markers at a craft fair in my area. I LOVE them. I used them on DK yarn, as well as super fine sock yarn with 1.5 knitting needles. They work just fine! You can see them on Pinterest by searching Hiya Hiya Knitting Stitch Markers. Mine are very similar to those. I like them especially well because they are on a thread, NOT a piece of metal. They slip well and they are super colorful!


----------



## knyghtmare (Aug 25, 2011)

I love the Floops! They come in a number of sizes. They aren't too big, the pics are enlarged. They are about the size of a loop of dk-worsted weight yarn. They stay out of the way, move easily on the needles, don't scratch and come in some really pretty colors. I think they are my favorite stitch markers of all time!


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

I am constantly loosing my markers too!! So I just checked out the link "Floops" stitch makerThanks sending the link. I also ordered 2 packages M. & L. in variety of colors. I'll find out if they are worth the price ($11 & $12 + shipping). I will share more when I get the shipment :sm01:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Those do look like they would do the trick. I am going to get some. I will still keep my thin ones for lace as these seem a bit think for that, look like they would work on every thing else.


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

Chadlington said:


> I HATE those plastic & metal stitch markers when I knit. I've tried making my own with yarn & they just get lost in the shuffle. Pony tail bands are not small enough for smaller size needles & small rubber bands don't move smoothly. I have just seen advertised the Floops stitch markers (they have a website) and they look like the perfect solution. I was just wondering if anyone has tried them yet? Thank you, KP'ers for all your wonderful comments and advice !


I purchased a bag of Stretch Band Bracelet Loops on sale from Michaels for a couple of dollars...package contains 1000 elastic bands... 10 different colours....all same size. Work great for me.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I use split rings, which I find in the jewelry findings in craft stores. They work great, and they're cheap.


I like them too. I don't like thick stitch markers.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I have all kinds, my favorites are the ones Nancy made me and the lightbulb shaped safety pin style that fit just about all size ranges except the really HUGE needles as for floops I agree they are ponytell holders with beads on the ends for all that I will stick with the hiyahiya yarn balls or my knitpick plastic safetypin style etc I have enough and I finally have them all in one place rofl! OH and on amazon in a donut shaped container are soft rubber safety pin style in a rainbow of colors I have 2 boxes of those also I don't need anymore stitch markers and when I go to the great beyond my daughter won't need more either!


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

marilyngf said:


> they look too thick to me. May cause loose stitches each side of them.


That was my thought as well. I made some stitch markers a few years ago with a similar shape, but made out of colored line made for stringing jewelry. Worked great and perfect weight and thickness with a small, lightweight bead on the end.  MUCH cheaper as well, and easy to make.


----------



## spyrogyra2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Size 0-10 you get 30 for 5.99. Thy are hard plastic and really small and not dangling. I love those. I don't like anything "fancy" and larger than those.
Someone in Florida sells them and they would be delivered faster than the ones from China for an extra 1.00 in price that would be worth it. (A different auction)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ring-Stitch-Marker-Closed-Stitch-Counting-Mixed-Colors-With-3-Size-Knitters-Tool/292039140470?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D41395%26meid%3D0b97fa24582f4d398a357395743b17aa%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D251905400691


----------



## spyrogyra2 (Feb 14, 2012)

OOps, I goofed. This is the right auction I am referring to. You get only 20 rings for 5.99. Sorry
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Plastic-Ring-Knitting-Stitch-Markers-Assorted-Colors-Choose-Pack-Marker-Size/251905400691?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D41395%26meid%3D1ba812368fe84c2087d3ef68d9e9ddaf%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D292039140470


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

Great to see all these kinds of stitch markers. I have only ever seen or used the plastic ones, but have not had trouble with them.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Island Girl said:


> These look pretty interesting. I would be also be interested to know if anyone has tried them.
> http://www.floopsstitchmarkers.com/


Your dog is beautiful, is he a Greyhound? Thanks for sharing the link, they do look promising.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I use some o-rings that I got for something else, they come in diff colours and sizes some even glow in the dark (good for finding those dropped one's lol) they are very cheap )


----------



## Island Girl (Aug 9, 2012)

Revan said:


> Your dog is beautiful, is he a Greyhound? Thanks for sharing the link, they do look promising.


Thank you, Revan. She is a rescued greyhound -- a 40 mile an hour couch potato.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Island Girl said:


> Thank you, Revan. She is a rescued greyhound -- a 40 mile an hour couch potato.


❤ She's beautiful.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I use a variety of stitch markers, mostly though I use JillyRich's stitch markers just cause they are so pretty!


----------



## grmpookie (Sep 1, 2011)

I read an interesting tip; use the little O-rings that plumbers use. Several sizes in a package. They do not fly off when transferred from needle to needle.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

They look interesting, 
but some what remind me of the pony tail holders


----------



## rtmay820 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have some and absolutely love them! Go for it-- buy yourself some, you won't regret it!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Have never seen them before. I like to use coated hair bands from the dollar store - much more cost effective.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Someone mentioned the small rubber washers for stitch markers... at a hardware store in the plumbing department, I think.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

grmpookie said:


> I read an interesting tip; use the little O-rings that plumbers use. Several sizes in a package. They do not fly off when transferred from needle to needle.


I have some of those those small cafe curtain rings that I use sometimes. Like these.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

kdpa07734 said:


> Someone mentioned the small rubber washers for stitch markers... at a hardware store in the plumbing department, I think.


Rubber would be good. Not too slippery. :sm24:


----------



## DragonWhoKnits (Sep 20, 2011)

albie said:


> ..the one thing i am looking for are the old tiny ACTUAL rubber bands where you could only get about 2 twists to them...perfect for waist bands for Barbie...


Albie,

Try the rubber bands they use for braiding horses manes and tails. Color choice isn't great but here's an ad for 500 bands for $1.49... I think I would call them about their shipping prices. They want $6.00 for that.... Grrrrrrrr... Maybe they will just throw them in a padded envelope for you...

https://www.jefferspet.com/products/rubber-braiding-bands-color-dark-brown?sku=IAK7&gclid=CjwKEAiAi-_FBRCZyPm_14CjoyASJAClUigOFsAYIVHankCrOAtT0UHkoTIw214g4NCYz13FEFF86BoC7iLw_wcB

There are many sites out there.

Here is a selection from Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Mane+braiding+rubber+brands

Can't explain the crochet hooks or headbands....

Hope this helps.

Nancy


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Interesting and I'm sure they would work really well. 

However, I still prefer my own, simple 12 mm jump rings from Michaels jewelry making supplies - really cheap. I spend an evening opening each one slightly and slipping on a bead.

My beads are colour coded when knitting, green for each repeat of lace, red for the beginning and end of each lace section. Just finished 2 toddler pullovers where everything was knit on circulars. I used a red beaded jump ring for the beginning of a round, green for where the other side seams would have been and purple for the pattern repeats on the front.

Because these markers are so inexpensive, I am not upset if I give some away or even loose them when I'm knitting away from home


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

carriemae said:


> Too thick for me. I use the small rubber band circles that the kids are using to make those rubber band bracelets you can buy a pack of hundreds at Michaels, joanns, hobby lobby for less than $5.00 I always use a coupon these work great for me and they come in muli colors packs so I can use different colors for my board and lace repeats


I use those as well 1000 in three different colours. Unfortunately they have now been banned in the UK.

Health and safety gone mad again. :sm01:

Margaret uk


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

albie said:


> i think i have ALL the stitch markers available....when one works others may not....the springless safety pin reminds me of the REAL old fashion shower curtain rings...the only ones i didn't like were the ones made from yarns(just me)....i say use whateaver works for you...BUT i do use the ones that look like safety pins the most...wish they made them in more colors tho.....the Floopy ones they made them back in the 80's???? for pony tails...my 2 DD's had them... worked better for their fine hair and didn't snag...the one thing i am looking for are the old tiny ACTUAL rubber bands where you could only get about 2 twists to them...perfect for waist bands for Barbie...now that's all they have are the hard plastic ones that don't stretch..i think they sliced up drinking straws to 1/16" or smaller...


I wore braces on my teeth for my most my childhood -- and had small rubber bands that were supposed to do something. I wonder if those would work for you --- assuming you can find them anywhere other than a dental museum.


----------



## abigailbaby (Dec 4, 2011)

I bought a couple of different sizes to try them. I found that they are too thick for use with sock yarn. I like things from jewelry making sites.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

krestiekrew said:


> Looking very close at the pics, I think they could be easily made. Ponytail elastic bands in colors and the right kind of bead, clamshell bead I think. Maybe a crimp bead on the inside of the round bead.


Yes they can....using elastic cord and crimp covers. I found both in the jewelry making section of Joanne's today. The cord came in a package of 6 different colors ( total of 4 yds) and is thinner than my Clover rubber stitch marks. With the aid of a crimping tool I was able to make one in seconds. Can't wait to make more in different sizes to give as gifts to my knitting friends. Love the colors and the novelty, I'm a sucker for knitting notions, but they must be functional!


----------



## DivaDee (Jan 21, 2011)

lins said:


> I have some of those those small cafe curtain rings that I use sometimes. Like these.


I use these for counting cast ons. If I have a large number of stitches I slip one every 10 or 25 stitches.
I am really good at miscounting.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

sseidel said:


> Yes they can....using elastic cord and crimp covers. I found both in the jewelry making section of Joanne's today. The cord came in a package of 6 different colors ( total of 4 yds) and is thinner than my Clover rubber stitch marks. With the aid of a crimping tool I was able to make one in seconds. Can't wait to make more in different sizes to give as gifts to my knitting friends. Love the colors and the novelty, I'm a sucker for knitting notions, but they must be functional!


Great idea to make for your knitting friends....can I be your friend? We don't have a Joanne's in Ontario


----------



## Laryan (Mar 17, 2013)

carriemae said:


> Too thick for me. I use the small rubber band circles that the kids are using to make those rubber band bracelets you can buy a pack of hundreds at Michaels, joanns, hobby lobby for less than $5.00 I always use a coupon these work great for me and they come in muli colors packs so I can use different colors for my board and lace repeats


Me too! But I must admit I have a weakness for the cutey-cute stitch markers and succumb sometimes.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

DivaDee said:


> I use these for counting cast ons. If I have a large number of stitches I slip one every 10 or 25 stitches.
> I am really good at miscounting.


Good idea, thanks. I'm bad at it too. I can get three different answers and none of them are right.


----------



## kmcassedy (Mar 6, 2017)

Love them! Lots of colors so they show up well, plus they're easy to slip on. Of course, I'm a notion junkie...


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Tove said:


> Great idea to make for your knitting friends....can I be your friend? We don't have a Joanne's in Ontario


Sure..... I would love to be your friend! You can buy the elastic cord and the crimp bead covers in any store that sells Jewelry making supplies. Not sure of the stores in your area but Walmart, AC Moore, Hobby Lobby and Michael's should carry them as well.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

sseidel said:


> Sure..... I would love to be your friend! You can buy the elastic cord and the crimp bead covers in any store that sells Jewelry making supplies. Not sure of the stores in your area but Walmart, AC Moore, Hobby Lobby and Michael's should carry them as well.


Thanks, I'll have to take a second look when I get home again (In Orlando for 2 weeks at the moment)
Michael's usually has a good selection of jewelry making merchandise but must admit I've never seen this elastic.
I've got lots of crimp beads at home.
However it is different merchandise the same brand name stores carry between USA and Canada where I live


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

I hadn't heard of them before so had to go check them out. They are a cute idea, and pretty colors, but for myself, I don't think I would spend that kind of money on a stitch marker. Maybe easier to find if you dropped one, but a price break down of 50-60¢ a piece.........I think I'd rather spend my extra money on yarn then stitch markers.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Hi,

Is this the brand you are using?

http://www.joann.com/jewelry-fundamentals-cords-and-more-thin-elastic-cord-value-pack--metallic-sparkly/12352761.html



sseidel said:


> Yes they can....using elastic cord and crimp covers. I found both in the jewelry making section of Joanne's today. The cord came in a package of 6 different colors ( total of 4 yds) and is thinner than my Clover rubber stitch marks. With the aid of a crimping tool I was able to make one in seconds. Can't wait to make more in different sizes to give as gifts to my knitting friends. Love the colors and the novelty, I'm a sucker for knitting notions, but they must be functional!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

MzKnitCro said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this the brand you are using?
> 
> http://www.joann.com/jewelry-fundamentals-cords-and-more-thin-elastic-cord-value-pack--metallic-sparkly/12352761.html


Yes, I used the same brand, same price, but the package labeling is Thick Elastic Cord /6 colors/4 yds. /3.6 m each / Romance. Did you try making any? If they work than your cord should be perfect. I love the finished thickness which I think is thinner than the commercially made markers. I have been playing with different sizes of loops for different needle sizes. Not hard to make, a bit fiddly with the crimp bead and crimping tool. Enjoy.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Haven't tried yet. Will need to go buy some. Thanks for the suggestion.



sseidel said:


> Yes, I used the same brand, same price, but the package labeling is Thick Elastic Cord /6 colors/4 yds. /3.6 m each / Romance. Did you try making any? If they work than your cord should be perfect. I love the finished thickness which I think is thinner than the commercially made markers. I have been playing with different sizes of loops for different needle sizes. Not hard to make, a bit fiddly with the crimp bead and crimping tool. Enjoy.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I think the kind of stitch markers used depends on personal preference and individual projects. I am knitting chemo caps in the round right now, and I just use a contrasting piece of yarn. Easy to find, slips easily. If I lose it, no loss. If it wears out, no loss. On some things, I use the plastic locking stitch markers. On small needles I use ones I made with split rings on top. I never use metal rings on my bamboo or other wooden needles--that's just me, though.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Just wanted to let you know I made some last night. Need to find something to trim them up a little more, but overall they were fun to make. Got the elastics from the Dollar Tree, and used the crimp beads I had on hand.



sseidel said:


> Yes, I used the same brand, same price, but the package labeling is Thick Elastic Cord /6 colors/4 yds. /3.6 m each / Romance. Did you try making any? If they work than your cord should be perfect. I love the finished thickness which I think is thinner than the commercially made markers. I have been playing with different sizes of loops for different needle sizes. Not hard to make, a bit fiddly with the crimp bead and crimping tool. Enjoy.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

MzKnitCro said:


> Just wanted to let you know I made some last night. Need to find something to trim them up a little more, but overall they were fun to make. Got the elastics from the Dollar Tree, and used the crimp beads I had on hand.


Those look great! When I first looked at the item I thought: oh I like that shape- it's like the knit stitch. Since I bead too, I could make these. For lace knitting/thinner weight yarn an small needles, I think I would use some flexible stringing wire - even wire can be made in this shape. As far as something to add, you could use a seed bead - they do come in larger sizes - though they not as readily available. - a size 2 or 3 might fit well. Or if you have some pony beads those could work. If course you would need to add them before crimping. :sm17:


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thank you ☺. Also, thanks for the tips.



martyr said:


> Those look great! When I first looked at the item I thought: oh I like that shape- it's like the knit stitch. Since I bead too, I could make these. For lace knitting/thinner weight yarn an small needles, I think I would use some flexible stringing wire - even wire can be made in this shape. As far as something to add, you could use a seed bead - they do come in larger sizes - though they not as readily available. - a size 2 or 3 might fit well. Or if you have some pony beads those could work. If course you would need to add them before crimping. :sm17:


----------

